
Yale’s Most Popular Class Ever: Happiness - azizsaya
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/26/nyregion/at-yale-class-on-happiness-draws-huge-crowd-laurie-santos.html
======
trillic
Compare this to UChicago's unofficial motto, "The place where fun comes to
die".

------
jokoon
I don't believe in happiness, or at least I have my own definition of it.

I had to read seneque's book on happiness when I was in college.

A balanced life, in my view, comes from:

* Differentiating what is determined for you, and avoid it to apply your free will on the rest

* Letting yourself be a loser and letting go of the worrying it can generate

* Be careful to do what's necessary to get accepted in society, but avoid getting formatted by it.

------
tim333
Probably not a bad thing.

------
sunstone
It's a warm gun.

